# What are your snowboarding fashion trends?



## Guest

I wear orange and teal 32 lashed/stepchild boots with green pants and a black coat so I dont look completely like a rainbow.

not a fan of tall tees but a water proof hoodie would be nice for the park on warmer days.


----------



## TsEthan

I would never wear a basketball jersey, that's just GAY


----------



## 1337 ride

atm im riding with black pants with thin red stripes on it, and a dc spectrum misty fire jacket, i think its called, pretty bright colored and pretty baggy. but in warmer weather i like to wear a big hoodie with a tall tee over it. or a longsleeve with a taal tee. or just simply a white baggy hoodie or something. so i like baggy jackets and sweaters and stuff, and like regular not too baggy pants. but the jacket/hoodie/tee can NOT reach to beneath the knees...eww 
i prefer the jackets to reach me to the middle of my uhm tighs(?) dno the right word.
yeah pretty much it


----------



## Guest

I think i would go with solid bright colors so I can mix and match and it won't really go out of date than lets say something with patterns on it that someone will easily identify.

bright colors.... minimal patterns...


----------



## gjsnowboarder

I don't rock clothing that isn't functional. For my selction of clothing it typically stays simple with a mix of black, white, and grays


----------



## TripleToe81

I'm a noob, so my hubby and my mom told me to buy gear that is bright colored so i can be easily identified in the crowd, also if i break my leg or something she said they can spot me right away LOL.

I have the lime green Burton Society jacket and pink Society pants. For warmer riding I wear their Minx fleece hoodie/jacket in "curacao" (like a tiffany blue) with an Underarmour coldgear turtleneck, and then those pink pants. The minx fleece is also dryride which is good cuz I still fall a lot 

Before y'all hate on me for wearing all Burton I just went crazy during the last Dogfunk sale, otherwise I can't afford to get them!


----------



## earl_je

I wear bright neon purple and call myself Barney.


----------



## jitpunkia

rock it like a true G
hoodies, bandanas, skullcandy icons,goretex pants


----------



## Sam I Am

My fashion = Comfortable, Functional, Warm.


----------



## avenged1985

Sam I Am said:


> My fashion = Comfortable, Functional, Warm.


bingo. thats the way to go.


----------



## Guest

Sam I Am said:


> My fashion = Comfortable, Functional, Warm.


exact, and no bright colours for me
black jacket and o'neill pixoctave pant
http://www.oneilleshop.co.uk/products_images/prod_953/C_2000009530001_1_75.jpg

i don't like all those bright colours so much.


----------



## bakesale

I like to wear shit that fits. I don't like to feel that I'm wearing some oversized costume when im riding. I also don't like to hide my face. I wear basic colours, nothing too bright. I also prefer slimmer pants and jackets.


----------



## Guest

jitpunkia said:


> rock it like a true G
> hoodies, bandanas, skullcandy icons,goretex pants


I've seen that girl in red before. I think i've seen you too? Do you ride at Mt High?


----------



## jitpunkia

no we do not ride mt high . thats my hoodie shes wearing . we got a bear pass this season and i ride bear alot . but last season i was working in mammoth and did the whole 6months . looks like im gonna be up there for another season .. did almost a 100 days of riding . big time progression


----------



## Miles_K

I have a green jacket. Not too bright or anything, but it is a bit big. But that's because I ordered the wrong size.
And semi-slim pants.


----------



## Guest

This is how I do.


...but not really.
I keep it simple and cozy. XS Nomis jacket, XL Section pants. I should be an XS for the pants, but they were out of stock for smalls, and it was on sale, so I got 'em. Thank god for belts. I also have to roll up the bottoms quite a bit cuz I'm vertically challeneged and I don't want to step on them. The red is the part thats rolled up on my pants.


----------



## Sam I Am

earl_je said:


> I wear bright neon purple and call myself Barney.


:laugh:



TsEthan said:


> I would never wear a basketball jersey, that's just GAY


sarcasm?


----------



## 209Cali

Mere said:


> This is how I do.
> 
> 
> ...but not really.
> I keep it simple and cozy. XS Nomis jacket, XL Section pants. I should be an XS for the pants, but they were out of stock for smalls, and it was on sale, so I got 'em. Thank god for belts. I also have to roll up the bottoms quite a bit cuz I'm vertically challeneged and I don't want to step on them. The red is the part thats rolled up on my pants.


That first pic is too small..

can we see a bigger one?


----------



## Guest

209Cali said:


> That first pic is too small..
> 
> can we see a bigger one?


You would say that wouldn't you


----------



## bakesale

209Cali said:


> That first pic is too small..
> 
> can we see a bigger one?



*"Why don't you have a seat right over there..."*


----------



## jliu

For me fit and durability is key. My peeve is when stuff breaks down...esp boarding gear cause at times it takes a beating


----------



## 209Cali

> You would say that wouldn't you


Yeah you know I would.. So is that a yes or a no?





bakesale said:


> *"Why don't you have a seat right over there..."*


lol!


----------



## jitpunkia

Mere said:


>


i dig the helmet

sometimes i pimp it out a lil


----------



## Guest

209Cali said:


> Yeah you know I would.. So is that a yes or a no?


Enjoy.
YouTube - Snowboard puddle jumps in a bikini!

Mind you, I'm about 16ish in that video. And I'm the last one to go through the puddle of death.


----------



## krazykunuck

two words.

hot damn


----------



## BliND KiNK

she said I'm single right now on that youtube video that really cracked me up hahaa


----------



## PaulH

As long as the skinny jeans movement doesn't somehow carry over into snowboarding, I'll be happy.


----------



## Milo303

PaulH said:


> As long as the skinny jeans movement doesn't somehow carry over into snowboarding, I'll be happy.


You're a lil late.... That crap has been in snowboarding for a second.


----------



## Guest

BliND KiNK said:


> she said I'm single right now on that youtube video that really cracked me up hahaa



Hhahaha, that would be "Random Hero"/ Mike Fiorentino that posted that comment on my account. 
I'm not actually single, sorry boys


----------



## 209Cali

Mere said:


> Enjoy.
> YouTube - Snowboard puddle jumps in a bikini!
> 
> Mind you, I'm about 16ish in that video. And I'm the last one to go through the puddle of death.


hahahh it worked.

can we get better quality though? cmon!


p.s you're crazy


----------



## Guest

209Cali said:


> hahahh it worked.
> 
> can we get better quality though? cmon!
> 
> 
> p.s you're crazy



Ahahah, no dice there


----------



## Random Hero

wow, looks like you got a stalker.......


----------



## BliND KiNK

hhhaaawwwttt


----------



## af.nm.rider

Special Blend Control jacket in "Saffron"
Special Blend Annex pants in "South Beach"


----------



## 209Cali

Random Hero said:


> wow, looks like you got a stalker.......


don't judge me!

anyways ye i'm done with the creepy e-stalker thing...

CAN I GET YO NUMBA!?


----------



## BliND KiNK

I like the threads.. I saw a lot of people with the yellow on bright blue scheme..

favorite colors lol but I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## bubbachubba340

af.nm.rider said:


> Special Blend Control jacket in "Saffron"
> Special Blend Annex pants in "South Beach"


I have that jacket with bonfire volt pants. On warm days ill wear a hoody L-XL or a flannel


----------



## af.nm.rider

bubbachubba340 said:


> I have that jacket with bonfire volt pants. On warm days ill wear a hoody L-XL or a flannel


What color of pants?

Ya, I need to get more hoodies.


----------



## jitpunkia

/me far left

by the way, i like those stratton jacket and blue pants .. i dig


----------



## 209Cali

jitpunkia said:


> /me far left
> 
> by the way, i like those stratton jacket and blue pants .. i dig


Those pants are tight man! What are they?


----------



## af.nm.rider

209Cali said:


> Those pants are tight man! What are they?


Agreed! I love 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## Adrii

PaulH said:


> As long as the skinny jeans movement doesn't somehow carry over into snowboarding, I'll be happy.



I see kids with skinnies allll the time!!!!


----------



## PaulH

Adrii said:


> I see kids with skinnies allll the time!!!!


oh god no....


----------



## Adrii

PaulH said:


> oh god no....



Swear to god dude...skinny Jeans!!! I'm like WTF?? Noo!!!


----------



## Miles_K

I don't get why people have such a big deal with skinny snowpants.


----------



## PaulH

Miles_K said:


> I don't get why people have such a big deal with skinny snowpants.


Because I don't want to see your [ insert reference to balls here ] through your pants.

Do you know how many times I was walking behind some fat ass in skinny ass jeans to find out that it was a dude with long blond hair? Seriously, it needs to end. I don't want to accidentally goose a dude and get punched in the face.


----------



## ETM




----------



## bubbachubba340

af.nm.rider said:


> What color of pants?
> 
> Ya, I need to get more hoodies.


Theyre black pants with a slim, not tight fit. They fit a little baggier than say your average holden pant.


----------



## PaulH

Those pants are fine. They are normal fit. I'm talking about:


----------



## Liv4Sno

I prefer Sessions. This season, black jacket, red pants. Next season, black jacket, orange pants.


----------



## neednsnow

Brociety, Tramdock, and clearance rack at Marshalls tell me what to wear! I gotta admit, I look DAYUM good, too!


----------



## earl_je

PaulH said:


> Those pants are fine. They are normal fit. I'm talking about:




If I can do a 1080 double cork on those, I'd wear them... :cheeky4:


----------



## Miles_K

PaulH said:


> Those pants are fine. They are normal fit. I'm talking about:


ohhh I see. 
I wouldn't consider those skinny jeans, those are 'all-your-sperm-is-fcked-up-now jeans'


----------



## jitpunkia

those are blue burton goretex pants


----------



## Guest

As long as I prefer skinny jeans and black jacket is very comfortable for snowboarding fashion .:dunno:


----------



## Guest

I wear basketball jersey.it's cold I usually wear dark colors to soak up heat and sunlight.
Some time I wear skinny jeans and black & white jacket because it is very comfortable for snowboarding fashion.


----------



## Frankhead

with more swagger than Mick Jagger!!


----------



## Guest

I usuall like loose pants, skinny jeans doesn't make me feel comfortable.


----------



## HoboMaster

I have Brown burton pants, green burton jacket, and if it's warm out I'll occasionally wear a t-shirt/longsleeve t-shirt combo, or my country bumpkin plaid sweater. All I really care about is that my gear is functional, and that I don't look like a poser or newbie. I probably lack fashionable taste :X


----------



## CheckMySteez

Photo taken by a buddy of mine in which he titled "Where art thou snow?"









random picnic table sesh early in the season;









towards the end of the season I started rocking a black pair of skinnies.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad

I wear Burton GMP Traction jacket (GMP camo), Black Burton AK pants, when it started getting warm out, i wore my large (but its way baggier than large) and a thin XL Oakley hoodie over it. then when it was like -1/0 celcius, i wore just the oakley hoodie at the end of the season.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

Im a oldskool New York kinda guy, we dont really do all that bright color stuff out here. Im not knocking it, just not my thing. I usually keep it low key and rock black n whites, black n greys, throw a little red in the mix and im straaiinggghhtt. But as long as its functional im not really worried about "fashion"


----------



## Guest

You have wear head-to-toe evolution of helmets, jackets and pants will have you looking good while keeping you warm and dry during your day on the mountain.You also wear skin tight jeans.


----------



## Guest

Just girly enough to know Im a girl that has good style....but not too girly so you know I really snowboard....

Black baggy burton pants....brownish camo jacket.....pigtails and a black hat. That is how I roll....lol :thumbsup:


----------



## laz167

Airblaster, Celtek , and Holden is my style.


----------



## Corey213

Just started snowboarding last year. Trying to work more on boarding but our winters have been screwy lately. So this is what I wear when I can get out.


----------



## Guest

I skateboard on the off season and just came across hoodiebuddie, sounds completely lame but it sure beats having to carry around a damn boombox everywhere to listen to my tunes and good for the warmer days. I have a burton jacket but needing new pants. does anyone have any favorite brands? im pretty effin tall and cant find any good ones...


----------



## Seagull

Its somethin' like this, but extra gigantic sized. And there's a man in it.


----------



## Beatlesfan888

baggy pants and a flannel. Sometimes an argyle sweater depends how im feelin


----------



## chupacabraman

Basically there are only 2 factors for me: Functional & Price

I don't give a shit what color it is, if it matches or doesn't, or what people say about it because snowboarding is 99% marketing bullshit anyway.


----------



## Beatlesfan888

is that why your picture is matching jacket and pants?


----------



## HoboMaster

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: When it comes to fashion theres only one thing for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange gloves!:laugh: thats right orange gloves. Why?? cause its fashion! Thats what it is....


Hey, do you work at Home Depot? I could really use some help loading this drywall......


----------



## Beatlesfan888

Dude those are pretty sick gloves though waht kind?


----------



## sedition

Semi-retro military (see MS Paint disaster-attempt below).


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

sedition said:


> Semi-retro military (see MS Paint disaster-attempt below).


Good to see you posting again :thumbsup:


----------



## sedition

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Good to see you posting again :thumbsup:


Sedition is back in the party!


----------



## seb1041

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: When it comes to fashion theres only one thing for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange gloves!:laugh: thats right orange gloves. Why?? cause its fashion! Thats what it is....


I don't see the gloves... too busy staring at that powder...Is it in Jay Peak?


----------



## lupine

I'm planning on getting this for 2010/2011...


----------



## T.J.

sedition said:


> Sedition is back in the party!


dammit! :cheeky4:


----------



## TsEthan

hows my style man


----------

